# New Bike



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2014)

So FEDEX brought me a lil' something today. I'll post more pics Sunday in the show and tell once I have it all together. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2014)

Daggum those colors really pop. And compliment each other well.
Can't wait to the Sunday post.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 7, 2014)

*Nice '38*

Hey Shawn,
   That looks like a really clean 1938 Huffman Firestone Twin Flex you have there!
 I can't wait to see it complete.
 Congrats on the great purchase!.......................Wayne


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 7, 2014)

*Hmm*

Oh oh another one of those dang huffmans


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice @ the colors i like!


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 7, 2014)

But I cant wait till Sunday! ....put it together tomorrow! haha......take lots of pics Shawn, looks like a nice one!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

you do realize this means I have to rename the folder with all of the photos of this bike don't you?


----------



## jkent (Mar 7, 2014)

WOW a Huffman that's not in California!
Nice cant wait to see the rest of it.
JKent


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Great Find Scott!!!*

Great Find Scott!!!

Show More Teasing Pics!!!!!!

How Much Did It Set You Back???? Probably Not Much!!!!

Can't Wait to See It!!!!!!!

Cool!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Great Find Scott!!!
> 
> Show More Teasing Pics!!!!!!
> 
> ...




I think you mean Shawn...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Actually I go by Shawn. The bike was not a find but is fairly well known in the hobby and was owned for the past ten years by a fellow CABEr and super guy. I rarely reveal what I pay for something in a public forum unless the price was already known e.g. Ebay. I put it together, fine tuned it, and gave it a check ride today. Pics and story tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> So FEDEX brought me a lil' something today. I'll post more pics Sunday in the show and tell once I have it all together. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 141366




 I thought, this was going to be another one of those FedEx horror stories, about how you were supossed to get a complete bike, but this is all that was delivered.
Ha, Ha!


----------

